# Meet My Mini Mule



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is my silver dapple mini mule Famous Amos..........he is 3 yrs old. I show him in Mini Mule Halter and Open Mule Halter at our saddle club. This year we added the mini mule class.........yeahhhhhhhh.......always before I had to show him in Open Mule against big mules but he still won and is High Point Winner for our Open Mule Halter and is leading in Mini Mule High Points this year.......its just locally but I don't care he is High Point in my book.......hehehehe


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 9, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 9, 2008)

him!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 9, 2008)

He sure is a handsome fella!!


----------



## Suzie (Jun 9, 2008)

Awwwww how adorable!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

Ohhhh, I want one like that



He is sure a little cutie, and he wears that silver dapple WELL!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 10, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!! I sure do hope I get a mini mule someday! (well, actually mini hinny, my donk is the girl)

Jessi


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 11, 2008)

He is sure cute. He has wonderful coloring.


----------

